# What is Emersed Culture?



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Please excuse my ignorance, but exactly what is emersed culture? Is that taking terrestrial plants and getting them to grow under water? Or taking plants normally grown under water and getting them to grow above water?

I thought about taking some of the moss that grows wild in wetter parts of my yard and try to grow it in the aquarium.

Thanks for your input, and for NOT laughing (in my face at least).

Jerry


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

not a problem, emersed culture is when our aquatic plants are coaxed to grow out of water, sometimes the soil is kept extra moist or special conditions are made such as bog conditions. Not all plants can do this but some can and they can take on a different appearance as well. Many growers do this because the plants generally grow faster emersed and can readily revert to the submersed form. I hope this helps.


----------



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks, that answers that question. Now, can you take a terrestrial plant and make it live submerged? If so, what would be the steps? Is there a forum area for that?

Jerry


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I would say you probably can't do that. Most terrestrial plants, including terrarium plants, ie mondo grass and those purple plants you see occasionally will survive a short time submersed but will eventually just rot away. I can't say all terrestrial plants will not work submersed but I would say generally they can't adapt to submersed culture. Aquatic plants that are grown emersed however can revert as I was saying before to submersed culter but even this can cause the plant to lose its emersed grown leaves.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

As far as your original thought, growing terrestrial mosses immersed, is concerned, though, it's been known to work on occasion. I believe Amblystegium serpens is one such moss-- it's apparently a very common terrestrial moss in North America that people have successfully grown immersed as Nano Moss (among other common names, I'd imagine).

So, while it's probably not likely that the mosses or other plants growing in your back yard will take well to being grown immersed, that's not to say that it's necessarily impossible, either.


----------



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think I'll do some experiments with some and see how long it lasts.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, I was thinking this the other day...there's all these ferns and mosses, grasses whatnot outside and I wanted to throw them under water to see how'd they do
LOL


----------

